# Cheese Smoke



## peculiarmike (Feb 27, 2008)

I smoked 8 lbs. of cheese in the CharGriller Duo. Used 4 Sam's Choice briquets, they are a good bit larger than standard briquets and cheese smoking is the only time I use briquets. Got them lit and laid a small piece of hickory on top for smoke, added another each time the smoke died. This works really well and gives absolutely no heat. Ambient temp. was 43Â°F, light breeze. 2 hours and it was smoked. Check the thin blue.
Did 5 lbs. medium cheddar, 2 lbs. Colby/Monterey Jack and 1 lb. mozzarella. I share with the neighbors. Vac sealed all with the Food Saver, that increases the smoky flavor. 
Smoked cheese eats fine with smoked baloney, snack crackers and "something cool to drink". Gonna use the mozzarella on pizza.


----------



## smok'n steve (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks great!, Have to try that idea!  Last time I tried, she crept up over 100 degrees on me and the cheese sunk in the the grate a bit too much.


----------

